# communal mantises



## wuwu (Jun 22, 2006)

are paradoxas and gongylodes the only two communal mantises?


----------



## Yosei (Jun 22, 2006)

Probably all Empusidae (spelling?) are communal, however this doesn't mean they won't each other when they are hungry  My ghosts are cannibals.....


----------



## nympho (Jun 23, 2006)

i've seen photo's of groups of idolomantis sharing the same cage. i think they are Empusidae.


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 23, 2006)

I have kept Brunneria Borealis adults together in a large group before and did not see them eating each other.







Communal species does not mean they won't eat each other, just less likely. I lost some ghost mantis eventhough plenty of food was provided. But violin mantis is the "most" communal species as far as i know.


----------



## Jwonni (Jun 23, 2006)

if you wanted to keep a small community of either violin or ghost say for example 5 what size enclosure would be good

at the moment i have a spare 1 foot square terrarium that i used to have my african mantis in, but i dont know if this would be ok or if i should aim more for a 2 foot fishtank style home for them

and nice pic yen plenty of em in there and there BIG


----------



## deanola (Jun 23, 2006)

i cannot reccomend the exo terra glass terrariums enough!!!

http://www.surreypetsupplies.co.uk/acatalo...Terrariums.html

i keep most of my mantids in these using the various sizes depending on species, and they can be used for lots of other things in the future if need be, i think they are great, ventilation is good, opening front doors for easy access, etc.. etc..


----------



## Jwonni (Jun 23, 2006)

as mentioned above my 1 foot square home i had my african in was one of these

i've also always thought this was a great home for my mantis


----------



## deanola (Jun 23, 2006)

i keep 16 ghosts in the 45x45x45 model with no difficulties!


----------



## ellroy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi,

1 foot square is only big enough to hold one adult mantis, I guess you could squeeze 2 or 3 ghosts in but the cramped conditions may increase the chances of cannibalism.

Alan


----------



## Jwonni (Jun 24, 2006)

deanola any chance of a pic of you setup with mantids?

and anyone else with communities can you post something showing your setup rather than the usual up close of the actualmantids?

please


----------



## deanola (Jun 24, 2006)

i will try at some point over the weekend, i've got to try and get my digicam up and running again!!! havent used it for ages!!

:?


----------



## francisco (Jun 24, 2006)

Hello ALl,

WuWu,

I had kept Orchids,ghost,Idolomantis,Idolomorpha,M paykulli communal with always plenty of food until they turned L4.

with the exception of Idolomorpha and ghost

I have also seen pics of Idolomantis in communal thanks, just like Insektus used to keep them.

FT


----------



## Jwonni (Jun 26, 2006)

also for those who keep communities do you end up keeping two communities when the males and females start to show a size difference or do the communal species tend not to have much in the way of size difference


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 28, 2006)

> Jwonni Posted: Mon Jun 26, 2006 3:34 am Post subject: also for those who keep communities do you end up keeping two communities when the males and females start to show a size difference or do the communal species tend not to have much in the way of size difference


Yes i would, especially for the species when female becomes larger than the male around L4-L5. Such as P. Agrionina. For mantis, anything that is smaller than their own body size is always considered a food source!


----------

